# Eggless



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Can chickens be barren or perhaps I'm just impatient . I have 3 pullets I got the last week of May. They haven't begun to lay eggs yet. My past experience has always been they start laying by 6 months.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Are you giving them extra light?


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

No but they free range from 7 to close to 6. I just went to pet one and she that wing spread hens do for a rooster for the first time. That's a good sign!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

15-16 hours of light creates the best production.They won't produce eggs if they receive less than 11 hours of light.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My flock has gone from 12-13 eggs per day all summer to 2 per day now. It may be the season. Squatting is a good sign.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have a light on a timer in the coop for longer light times but they are still molting hard.Some look terrible and egg production is way down.Everybody wants eggs for the holidays and they can't understand why I don't have any.Non-chicken people think they lay daily,no matter what.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

bump to the front


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I have a light on a timer in the coop for longer light times but they are still molting hard.Some look terrible and egg production is way down.Everybody wants eggs for the holidays and they can't understand why I don't have any.Non-chicken people think they lay daily,no matter what.


I know. I hate to see their disappointment when they have 12 hens but don't get 12 eggs a day.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't keep chickens strictly for food purposes,I keep them because I love them and eggs are just an added bonus to my hobby.I give them away and ask only for the empty egg cartons back.It's always the same people not saving the empty cartons and for the 1st time ever,had to buy egg cartons.At 1 time,I had a sign out front selling eggs but some strange people come to the door and sometimes I think they are there for other reasons.When someone came and stole our air compressor,during the day,I took the sign down.And the people who don't return the cartons,they no longer get free eggs,they can buy them from Kroger's.I'd rather feed them to the resident skunk...


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I love them too just because they're so darn cute. Just more concerned that something was wrong since I got them in May and they're huge but haven't started laying yet. I just decorated their coop.


----------

